# A Red Neck Confession



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

OK here it goes it's hard but I've got to get this off my chest. 
The only way I know to cook fish is fried, there I said it, it had to be said. I know this ain't no good for me and would like to try some other way to cook fish. I'm not looking for anything that has some frenchie or Europeeing name. Just somethen I can broil or bake or grill. Somethen simple for a simple man with a simple mind. lol
Got anything for me, I'd be most appreciative of it.
Bob


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Redfish on the half shell on the pit is fantastic and EASY! Lemon, butter little seasoning. YUM


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=107456 Try this one, it is fairly easy and REAL good. I have tried it with a couple of different fish and haven't found anything that wasn't good.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I have the same problem so I tried something new tonight. Redfish on the half shell marinated in Italian dressing and tony chacheres and grilled. Turned out very tasty and will be trying it again soon.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

OK let me clear up some ignorance here, what do ya'll mean "half shell" I understand oysters or clams on the half shell but Redfish. Last one's I caught didn't have no shell.
Bob


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Half shell = filet w/ skin & scales still on... marinated & grill skin side down till meat flakes.

Another good recipe for trout- cover trout filets w/ pico de gallo in a baking dish,
bake @ 350 for 15-20 min or till meat flakes easily.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Both sound good I'll give both a try
thanks
Bob


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Take some fillets, pat dry, brush with lemon juice sprinkle with lemon pepper, melt butter in a pan. Put on med-high heat drop in fillets, flip once. Easy and good. For healthier eating you can pat dry brush olive oil and then seasoning of choice, pan sear then mist with lemon juice.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Also when doing any seafood in a lemon butter type sauce I get a reall fine grater and grate lemon peel into the butter. This make a big difference in the taste.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Heres a very easy tasty recipe my ex used to make

1 jar alfredo sauce
pasta
fillets

pan fry fillets with whatever seasoning you like in a little olive oil
heat alfredo sauce 
put fillets over pasta and cover with sauce

its easy but very delicious, try it and you'll be eating this all the time.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

poached in crab boil rotel tomato sauce over rice


----------



## beerman (Feb 21, 2006)

come on down to HALLS bayou saturday Iwill have some angle wing shrimp to test try ,


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

12 fillets of any fish with white meat (crappie's my fave)
3 green onions minced
2 Tbl old bay seasoning (seasoning salt works too)
1/2 C bread crumbs 
2 eggs

mix all ingredients in a bowl, form into patties, flop both sides one more time in extra bread crumbs, fry in a small layer of oil in yer skillet until lightly browned. Mm MMM!


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=107456 Try this one, it is fairly easy and REAL good. I have tried it with a couple of different fish and haven't found anything that wasn't good.


X2! This recipe is awesome!


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Grilled catfish make a aluminum foil type pan and put some small holes in the bottom [catfish has a lot of fat] this allows the fat to drain season with a good creole seasoning turn over when its almost done on the bottom then cook till done fall apart tender


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Half Shell*



Mrschasintail said:


> Redfish on the half shell on the pit is fantastic and EASY! Lemon, butter little seasoning. YUM


 X-2 on that.We use Tony's....CVA34


----------



## Ibeenfishing (Mar 31, 2010)

brazman said:


> 12 fillets of any fish with white meat (crappie's my fave)
> 3 green onions minced
> 2 Tbl old bay seasoning (seasoning salt works too)
> 1/2 C bread crumbs
> ...


 I use a very similar recipe to bake crappie.Its of sooo good!


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

I can't eat alot of fried fish. Broiled is so much healthier and I'm not twenty years old anymore. I use this receipe on redfish, trout and crappie. It's fantastic and only takes thirty minutes from zip lock to a plate.

cover fillets w/mayonaise (cooks golden brown and doesn't taste like mayo)
sprinkle parmesan cheese 
sprinkle cappers 
put on top grate of oven & broil til golden brown-about twelve minutes


----------

